# Todos os municípios fronteiriços do Paraná!



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

O estado do Paraná possui 9 municípios que fazem fronteira com a Argentina, 7 com o Paraguai além de Foz do Iguaçu, que faz fronteira com ambos os países. 
Portanto são no total 17 municípios fronteiriços no Paraná.
Os dados de população são da estimativa do IBGE para 2018, o IDH é de 2010.

Começando por Barracão na região sudoeste, que além de fazer fronteira com a cidade de Bernardo de Irigoyen na Argentina, faz divisa com a cidade de Dionísio Cerqueira em Santa Catarina.



Barracão 
População: 10.238 habitantes
IDH: 0,706

À direita fica a Argentina, à esquerda o Paraná. Os dois predios ao fundo estão em Santa Catarina.








https://media.gazetadopovo.com.br/2011/12/bc55f8d2ed9e5d4244b9ee67fd9d45e8-gpLarge.jpg










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_116506367020151218205834.jpg










https://cdn.aces.faciap.marvirtual.com.br/upload/noticias/g_1209.jpg?no-cache=20180203095807






Bom Jesus do Sul
População: 3.577 habitantes
IDH: 0,697
Fronteira com a Argentina










https://cdn.aces.faciap.marvirtual.com.br/upload/noticias/g_11777.jpg?no-cache=20180711085221










https://scontent.fcac4-1.fna.fbcdn....=98df8b6176c12dfd89096a4ce096d1b8&oe=5DDACF2B







Santo Antônio do Sudoeste
População: 20.069 habitantes
IDH: 0,671
Fronteira com a Argentina

Avenida Brasil








https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170913181325_sa_12_645.jpg











https://scontent.fcac4-1.fna.fbcdn....=5634045c6486c54a8266f318db7bbd6a&oe=5DC9255C



Lago municipal








https://scontent.fcac4-1.fna.fbcdn....=aa95238551097e24ad548139a29c7ecd&oe=5DCB9A2F






Pranchita
População: 5.221 habitantes
IDH: 0,752
Fronteira com a Argentina


Pranchita fica a apenas 3km de Santo Antônio do Sudoeste, município do qual emancipou-se em 1982.









https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170905120223_pra_1_645.jpg









https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170905120348_pra_5_645.jpg




Pérola d’Oeste
População: 6.407 habitantes
IDH: 0,726
Fronteira com a Argentina









https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170831150340_pero_5.jpg






Planalto
População: 13.528 habitantes
IDH: 0,706
Fronteira com a Argentina










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170902153133_pla_1_645.jpg










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170902153206_pla_3.jpg






Capanema
População: 19.099 habitantes
IDH: 0,706
Fronteira com a Argentina









https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1161047440020151218210040.jpg










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1161047440420151218210040.jpg




Porto Moisés Lupion é um distrito de Capanema, local em que os veículos pegavam a balsa para atravessar o rio Iguaçu e seguir pela Estrada do Colono. 
Esta estrada de 17,5 km cortava o Parque Nacional do Iguaçu. Tratava-se de um "atalho" entre as regiões Sudoeste e Oeste, ligando Capanema a Serranópolis do Iguaçu.










https://mapio.net/images-p/14990993.jpg



A Usina hidrelétrica Baixo Iguaçu fica localizada no Rio Iguaçu, entre os municípios de Capanema e Capitão Leônidas Marques. A área de seu reservatório também abrange os municípios de Planalto, Realeza e Nova Prata do Iguaçu. 
Capacidade: 350,2 MW 
Área alagada: 13,5km². 
Extensão da Barragem: 516 metros.









https://cdn.cgn.inf.br/cgn-cdn/foto/galeria/2019/04/bHJ1SSVPJ33Fzs1B8yr2limbMXvL8eXrWdhSMcKM.jpeg






Serranópolis do Iguaçu
População: 4.513 habitantes
IDH: 0,762
Fronteira com a Argentina









https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170919172946_sa_2.jpg










https://www.radioculturafoz.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/serranopolis.jpg






São Miguel do Iguaçu
População: 27.325 habitantes
IDH: 0,704
Fronteira com a Argentina











https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170917135305_sa_7_645.jpg











https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170917135336_sa_9.jpg






Foz do Iguaçu
População: 258.823 habitantes
IDH: 0,751


A maior e mais conhecida entre todas as cidades da fronteira paranaense, Foz do Iguaçu é a única dentre estas a fazer fronteira com dois países, Paraguai e Argentina.










https://www.clickfozdoiguacu.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/foz-aerea-1024x678.jpg










https://www.anvtravel.com.br/media/k2/items/cache/c99e3db826c0f4cc2688a36ce3b60e1a_XL.jpg











https://www.radioculturafoz.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/foz_cidade.jpg



Avenida Paraná








https://www.comboiguassu.com.br/img/clientes/3/postagens/avenida-parana-foz-do-iguacu.jpg




Catedral Nossa Senhora de Guadalupe








https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/18/0e/0c/6d/catedral-diocesana-nossa.jpg



Mesquita Muçulmana Omar Ibn Al-Khattab








https://www.loumarturismo.com.br/passeios/imagens/00017/2250-mesquita-foz-do-iguacu.jpg






Templo Budista

Constrído em 1996, nos seus jardins existem mais de 120 estátuas, cada uma com o seu significado, tendo como destaque uma estátua de Buda de 7 metros de altura.








https://www.visitefoz.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/foto_templobudista_1-794x526.jpg






Itaipulândia
População: 10.961 habitantes
IDH: 0,738
Fronteira com o Paraguai









https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1162321323020151218205651.jpg




Monumento à Nossa Senhora Aparecida








https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1162321323120151218205651.jpg



Itaipuland: Maior parque aquático termal da América 








https://img.stpu.com.br/?img=https:...9EAK/5b733966e4b06ca1217fa56f.jpg&w=710&h=462





Santa Helena
População: 26.206 habitantes
IDH: 0,744
Fronteira com o Paraguai










https://s3.amazonaws.com/santahelen...mg/news/editor/santa-helena-5cc3bcfca882b.jpg










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1164394329220151218205700.jpg




Monumento Cristo Esplendor








https://s3.amazonaws.com/santahelen...mg/news/editor/santa-helena-5cc3bd0010061.jpg




“Prainha” no Lago de Itaipu








https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1164394329420151218205700.jpg






Entre Rios do Oeste
População: 4.481 habitantes
IDH: 0,761
Fronteira com o Paraguai










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1161674320020151218205648.jpg











https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1161674320220151218205648.jpg






Pato Bragado
População: 5.535 habitantes
IDH: 0,747
Fronteira com o Paraguai


Pato Bragado, assim como a maioria dos municípios do Extremo Oeste Paranaense, foi colonizado pela Companhia Madeireira Rio Paraná – MARIPÁ, fundada em 1946, por colonizadores alemães da região do extremo sul do país.
Em 1990 emancipou-se de Marechal Cândido Rondon,.











https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170829144250_pato_5_645.jpg











https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170829144210_pato_2_645.jpg






Marechal Cândido Rondon
População: 52.379 habitantes
IDH: 0,774
Fronteira com o Paraguai


No início da década de 1950, a empresa MARIPÁ adquiriu a Fazenda Britânia, um grande lote de terras, visando à cultura da erva-mate e a de subsistência. De posse dessas terras, a companhia subdividiu a área em pequenos espaços e os vendeu para os interessados que vinham de Santa Catarina e do Rio Grande do Sul. No ano de 1953, a vila General Rondon foi elevada à distrito de Toledo, Paraná, e, em 25 de julho de 1960, conquistou sua emancipação política com a denominação de Marechal Cândido Rondon.










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_20170908113133_ro_1_645.jpg











https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1162940299320151218205611.jpg











https://marechalnews.com.br/wp-cont...13_2448347525223610_9001290986059464704_n.jpg






Mercedes
População: 5.493 habitantes
IDH: 0,74
Fronteira com o Paraguai

Até 1990 era distrito de Marechal Cândido Rondon.
De Mercedes não encontrei foto em HTTPS para poder aparecer, então foram essas mesmo...


http://www.mercedes.pr.gov.br/arquivos/eventos/1391621939713855.jpg


Lago municipal
http://mercedes.pr.gov.br/arquivos/fotos/IMG_20181123_190407_006.jpg





Guaíra
População: 32.923 habitantes
IDH: 0,724
Fronteira com o Paraguai










https://www.thecities.com.br/uploads/jpg_thecities_1161981322220151218205650.jpg










https://www.ferias.tur.br/imgs/6115/guaira/g_guaira-pr-avenida-central-fotogabivalenga.jpg




Em 13 de outubro de 1982, com o fechamento das comportas do Canal de Desvio de Itaipu o lago começou a se formar.
Em poucos dias teve fim um dos maiores espetáculos da face da Terra: as Sete Quedas do Rio Paraná.










https://www.jws.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/7_quedas-696x453.jpg





Ponte Ayrton Senna (BR-163), liga Guaíra (PR) a Mundo Novo (MS). Foi inaugurada em 24/01/1998 sendo a única ponte no mundo em curva na parte central com "tobogã".
Possui comprimento total de 3.607 metros.










https://www.colunaitalo.com.br/upload/noticias/746/pont_1_original.jpg




Link para a matéria do programa “Meu Paraná” da RPC, sobre a ponte Ayrton Senna. O bloco 2 fala do projeto da hidrelétrica de Ilha Grande neste local e da curva e o "tobogã" na ponte 

https://redeglobo.globo.com/rpc/meu...lebrou-os-20-anos-da-ponte-ayrton-senna.ghtml


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Interessante. As cidades fronteiriças que realmente estão inseridas naquela dinâmica são feinhas (Barracão, Santo Antônio) e mais pobres, enquanto as que não estão integradas com o outro lado (Santa Helena e as demais cidades colonizadas pela Maripá, que contam com a barreira física do lago de Itaipu) são bem mais organizadas e ricas. Santa Helena é uma joia, a cidade parece um grande jardim.

O fator renda do IDH puxa esse indicador bem pra baixo na região, Juro que as cidades são mais agradáveis do que aparentam.

Obrigado pelo thread!


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pietrin said:


> Interessante. As cidades fronteiriças que realmente estão inseridas naquela dinâmica são feinhas (Barracão, Santo Antônio) e mais pobres, enquanto as que não estão integradas com o outro lado (Santa Helena e as demais cidades colonizadas pela Maripá, que contam com a barreira física do lago de Itaipu) são bem mais organizadas e ricas. Santa Helena é uma joia, a cidade parece um grande jardim.
> 
> O fator renda do IDH puxa esse indicador bem pra baixo na região, Juro que as cidades são mais agradáveis do que aparentam.
> 
> Obrigado pelo thread!



Além da barreira física do lago, também deve contribuir para essa diferença o fato da colonização por descendentes de alemães e claro os royalties de Itaipu haha 
Entre todas essas só passei até hoje por Foz, Capanema, Pérola d'Oeste, Santo Antônio do Sudoeste e Barracão, já vi que realmente são melhores do que parecem.


----------



## Guilherme Olenik CWB (Feb 13, 2009)

Thread bem interessante. Boa a iniciativa!

Sobre a questão do IDH, são os dados de 2000 certo? Com aquela metodologia muito lugar com ótima qualidade de vida tinha mesmo IDH de países africanos, o que não condiz a realidade.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Guilherme Olenik CWB said:


> Thread bem interessante. Boa a iniciativa!
> 
> Sobre a questão do IDH, são os dados de 2000 certo? Com aquela metodologia muito lugar com ótima qualidade de vida tinha mesmo IDH de países africanos, o que não condiz a realidade.


Valeu, obrigado!!

O IDH é o de 2010, pode conferir aqui:

https://cidades.ibge.gov.br/brasil/pr/barracao/panorama


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Em tempo: a primeira foto que você colocou como Capanema é, na verdade, Medianeira.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pietrin said:


> Em tempo: a primeira foto que você colocou como Capanema é, na verdade, Medianeira.


kkkkk
agora está ok, coloquei duas fotos no lugar dela!
tinha achado um pouco grande a cidade pra ser capanema naquela foto..
mas como tinha aquelas avenidas em diagonal, lembrei que capanema tem algumas assim, aí achei que estava certo. 
quando passei por capanema fui pela rota de caminhões, não passei pelo centro, se não teria notado que a foto estava errada!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Interessante o tema, muito bom.


----------



## Max Jalapão (May 11, 2010)

Conheço quase todas as cidades, parabéns pelo thread....

Uma que não é fronteira, mas que é perto, é Realeza, acredito que seja uma das mais bonitas e estruturadas cidades, com até 20k hab, da região:

Peço licença ao autor do thread para colocar essa foto:










Foto by Marcio Antoniassi


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Realeza é fora da curva mesmo, muito rica.


----------



## Alecm (Jan 21, 2011)

O lago parece que dificulta a interação entre os países e uma "cultura fronteiriça" como ocorre no Rio Grande do Sul. Claro que tem exceções como Foz do Iguaçu.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Em tempo, a segunda foto de Bom Jesus do Sul é na verdade, foto do município de Bom Sucesso do Sul, onde aparece a Igreja e o cristo atrás.


----------



## Atchim (May 24, 2019)

Como funciona o controle da PF, RF nessas cidades onde basta se atravessar a rua pra estar em outro país?


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Em tempo, a segunda foto de Bom Jesus do Sul é na verdade, foto do município de Bom Sucesso do Sul, onde aparece a Igreja e o cristo atrás.


Obrigado por avisar Jean, foi excluída.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Atchim said:


> Como funciona o controle da PF, RF nessas cidades onde basta se atravessar a rua pra estar em outro país?


Em Barracão/Dionísio Cerqueira existe uma aduana. Para entrar/sair de carro de carro passa pela fiscalização. Eu faço o seguinte. Deixo o carro em Barracão e vou a pé para Bernardo de Yrigoién, pois a fronteira é seca.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Atchim said:


> Como funciona o controle da PF, RF nessas cidades onde basta se atravessar a rua pra estar em outro país?


Já estive em Barracão, lá para cruzar a fronteira a pé não há fiscalização, é só atravessar a rua. De carro é permitido somente passando pela aduana, as ruas do Brasil não se ligam com as da Argentina, todas são separadas por canteiros. 

Em Santo Antônio do Sudoeste acho que só da para cruzar para a Argentina onde tem a aduana mesmo, a fronteira é demarcada por um rio. Mas não sei há fiscalização se estiver a pé.


----------



## José Cobalt (Feb 26, 2018)

Bacana o thread!

Eu sou de São Miguel do Iguaçu (provavelmente o único deste fórum), eu fui procurar outra foto para postar aqui, mas é difícil encontrar uma foto aérea recente desta cidade :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Thread interessante.
Destas só conheço pessoalmente Foz do Iguaçu e Barracão, passando por Santo Antônio do Sudoeste e Pérola d'Oeste.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Gostei da foto de Barracadão, uma área urbana que se estende por dois países 
Agora senti falta da informação que mostre com qual país faz fronteira cada município


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Barracão, Santo Antônio e Guaíra possuem histórias que se confundem com suas irmãs do outro país. São conurbadas desde sempre.

Foz do Iguaçu é mais “brasileira” nesse sentido, nasceu antes de suas irmãs.


----------

